# Soooooo.....



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think this will be my main goto site for android forums....

ill still have to XDA just to DL ROMs for now, lets hope Das Bamf atleast makes it way here!!


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

I completely agree. This will definitely be my goto site but like you said, XDA still needs me to get some stuff haha.

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

That's only because XDA is the grandfather of Android Dev sites. In time though, in time.


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ive already made this my home forum, especially since my favorite devs are here..


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> Ive already made this my home forum, especially since my favorite devs are here..


+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

A true statement sir!


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> I think this will be my main goto site for android forums....
> 
> ill still have to XDA just to DL ROMs for now, lets hope Das Bamf atleast makes it way here!!


/agreed Das Bamf FTW!


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

This site is moving to the top of the list along with some others..thanks


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys should click on the "Why XDA?" link in my sig to read my awesome article explaining why xda is not an android community







its actually a pretty truthful article though and sort of explains why we are all here and not there

via Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> You guys should click on the "Why XDA?" link in my sig to read my awesome article explaining why xda is not an android community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pretty amusing, and very true. Hopefully rootz will use some of the pain points of XDA to make this site that much better. Can't wait to see what this place looks like in 6 months.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Brian said:


> This is pretty amusing, and very true. Hopefully rootz will use some of the pain points of XDA to make this site that much better. Can't wait to see what this place looks like in 6 months.


oh, definitely. Rootz has so much more planned though, i think we already have a good start, but holy jesus cakes, in a few months, this site might as well have This Is Why I'm Hot by MIMS playing in the background (ref. link This Is Why I'm Hot by MIMS)


----------

